# Katja Krasavice - Promi Big Brother 20.08.2018 - 1080i



## kalle04 (21 Aug. 2018)

*Katja Krasavice - Promi Big Brother 20.08.2018 - 1080i*



































1,3 GB - ts - 1920 x 1080 - 19:51 min

Katja_Krasavice_-_Promi_Big_Brother_20.08.2018_-_1080i.part1.rar
Katja_Krasavice_-_Promi_Big_Brother_20.08.2018_-_1080i.part2.rar
Katja_Krasavice_-_Promi_Big_Brother_20.08.2018_-_1080i.part3.rar​


----------



## Hubert88 (21 Aug. 2018)

oh man....Sorry für mich nix geiles dabei...reine Show fürs Fernsehen


----------



## Suedoldenburger (21 Aug. 2018)

Danke für die Mühe, die pics einzustellen.
Für mich ist diese Frau aber nichts - so erregend wie ein Kartoffelsack und mit einem Gesicht, welches ganz klar zu den weniger ausdrucksvollsten gehört.
Ich kann nicht verstehen , warum so eine Frau Follower bei You toube hat ....


----------



## krawutz (22 Aug. 2018)

Schlechter als der übelste Billigporno. :kotz:


----------



## savvas (22 Aug. 2018)

Oje, wer heute alles sich Promi nennen darf. Armes Deutschland.


----------



## ghetto_king (24 Aug. 2018)

Danke für das Video. Wäre es denn möglich die 3 Parts bei einem anderen Hoster hochzuladen?  

Wäre echt super. 

Warte auf mehr Posts von dir!


----------



## Sarafin (24 Aug. 2018)

man,ist die Olle vielleicht....urgs


----------



## tobi197225 (24 Aug. 2018)

Vielen Dank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thx:


----------



## comatron (26 Aug. 2018)

Die Birne ist so hohl, da könnte sie gleich die ganze Wanne reinschieben.


----------



## Sachmalanda (29 Aug. 2018)

Vom Kopf abwärts geht's einigermaßen...


----------

